# Moving To Rhodes



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2009)

Moving to Rhodes at the end of April, not long, hooray.
My job is based is lyssos, I am looking for advice from anybody already living on Rhodes, but most of all I am looking for some help in finding somewhere to live. has anybody got any contact details of Agents or does anybody have a place they want to rent on a long term basis, my move is a permenant move, not just the season, and it's not just for me it's for my better-half (so she say's) and our two little monsters.
Many thanks in advance for all your help


----------

